# Sps s7 experimentier board



## Mark4you (16 August 2008)

*[FONT=&quot]SPS-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]S7-EXPERIMENTIER-BOARD[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]komplett mit[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Siemens Baugruppen[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Hier steht ein SPS-Aufbau zum Verkauf mit dem man so gut wie alles simulieren kann.

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Es beinhaltet eine 312 CPU, 3x SM321, 
2x SM322 und ein Netzteil von Siemens.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
Als Eingabemöglichkeiten sind 
39 Taster sowie ein Wahlschalter,
als Ausgabemöglichkeiten sind 20 LED`s 
in unterschiedlichen Farben vorhanden.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Folgende Baugruppen sind verbaut:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Netzteil 2A             6EP1331-1SL11[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]CPU 312            6ES7312-1AD10-0AB0[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Speicher 64 KB         6ES7953-8LF00-0AA0[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3x[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] SM321 16 DI  6ES7321-1BH01-0AA0[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]SM322 16 DO     6ES7322-1BH01-0AA0[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]SM322 8 DO 2A   6ES7322-1BF01-0AA0[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
5x Frontstecker 20pol[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ca. 50 cm  SPS-Profilschiene[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ca. 1,5 m   Hutschiene[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]79Stück Reihenklemmen[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1x Wahlschalter[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]31x Taster Schließer[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8x Taster Öffner in weiß[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]20x LED Farben: rot, gelb, grün und blau[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Das Netzteil ist auf Dauer-On (eingeschaltet) und funktioniert tadellos. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Nur der On-Schalthebel ist gebrochen, aber dabei.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Die Baugruppen sind gebraucht aber in gutem Zustand.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Ich habe es noch mal überprüft, 
und sichere Ihnen zu, 
dass alles einwandfrei funktioniert![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Zum Preis von nur [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]550€[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Bei einem Verkaufspreis von 650€ gibt es den passenden Programmieradapter kostenlos dazu.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]PC-Adapter /MPI    6ES7972-0CA21-0XA0[/FONT]*​ 

_Es liegt mir sehr am Herzen, dass Sie das Gerät genau so erreicht wie es von mir losgeschickt wird, daher werde ich es so sicher wie möglich verpacken._


----------

